# Corsair CX500 v2 for Gigabyte hd7950 ?



## abhadi (May 26, 2013)

hey guys, i just bought gigabyte hd 7950 gfx card and am not sure if my psu will be enough. The minimum requirement on the box says 500W. Should i just try this on my existing one or get a 650W psu.  i am already running sapphire hd 5770 on corsair cx500v2. 

My current system config:
Intel Core i7 920 @ 2.7 ghz
Intel DX58S0 Mother board
2TB Seagate HDD @7200 rpm ( 2 X 1tb)
Sapphire HD 5770 gfx card
Transcend 6GB DDR3 RAM (3 x 2gb)
Corsair CX500 v2


----------



## anirbandd (May 26, 2013)

it will do for now. 

just dont OC much.

get a better PSU later.. like the GS series.


----------



## abhadi (May 31, 2013)

It didn't work. Got stuck on the bios screen. When i asked few ppl here, they said its the power supply unit not able to handle this card! it would have worked fine if i had dual core cpu.

Seems i have to get a new psu and am getting it tomorrow !! am confused with TX650 and GS700. which one to go for ??


----------



## rock2702 (May 31, 2013)

abhadi said:


> It didn't work. Got stuck on the bios screen. When i asked few ppl here, they said its the power supply unit not able to handle this card! it would have worked fine if i had dual core cpu.
> 
> Seems i have to get a new psu and am getting it tomorrow !! am confused with TX650 and GS700. which one to go for ??
> 
> View attachment 10801



A quality 500w psu should be easily able to run your setup with the 7950.Maybe the cx500 is not a very good unit, that's why you are facing issues.

As for a new psu get a gs700.TX series from corsair are having some problems off late.

How much did you get the 7950 from and from where?


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 31, 2013)

get seasonic s12 620w psu with 5 year warranty and best quality


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2013)

The reason it didnt run on 500W cause firstly he has a 130W Cpu then he has 2 high perf HDD. I suggest go for atleast 700W.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Jun 1, 2013)

ZTR said:


> The reason it didnt run on 500W cause firstly he has a 130W Cpu then he has 2 high perf HDD. I suggest go for atleast 700W.



Seems to be on the border line - but still - I think cx500 v2 could have handled the mentioned config.

OP - for the upgrade - get a gs600 atleast.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 1, 2013)

seasonic s12 620w  +1



Thetrueblueviking said:


> .



Welcome back buddy


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Jun 1, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Welcome back buddy



Thanks bro - glad to be here for summers.


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 1, 2013)

The requirement for a ref. HD 7950 is a typical "25A and a 500W psu". So that CX PSU is just fine to run your config.


----------



## abhadi (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey Guys,
  Thanks for your responses. I bought corsair GS700 (5.7k here). tried it on but have the same problem .. It's still stuck in the bios loading page.

   I googled and did bios update.. bios reset.. bios re-install.. updated ati catalyst drivers.. still no use  . .

  I tried HD7950 with a friends MSI - p7n platinum mobo and had no problems there. :/

 My guess is its the problem with the bios in intel mobo. . some update to do with pcie 3.0 .. There is no update from 5/2012 . . :/

or is it something else ??.

@ rock2702
 I got the gfx card thru amazon. Had ordered it to my aunt's place and she brought it here.. cost me around 19.7k something. .

@rajnusker
 Well yeah. . seems to be working with cx500 too :/ . . I had to assume that stopping at bios page was due to insufficient power.. so had to buy GS700 

*Finally !!!! Found a way though !!! *

1. I plugged my old hd 5770 in the primary pci adapter (with hdmi cable attached) and the hd 7950 on the secondary adapter (no video out ).

2. Powered up the 7950 with the 8 and 6 pin cables , the 5770 with molex to 6 pin adapter.

3. Switched on my pc. Both cards started running as expected.

4. *Bios worked* as it chose my 5770 as its primary display adapter. Bios also showed my 7950 in the second slot. 

5. Went inside windows. My catalyst controller shows both graphic cards in the hardware information. (Primary adapter:5770, Disabled adapter:7950) So no problems with the cards.!!

6. To check if my 7950 works properly, i unplugged the hdmi cable from 5770 and plugged it in 7950 while still operating in windows, and it worked !! Display worked fine, videos, games worked.

But still my problem wasn't over, cant keep swapping hdmi cable from 5770 to 7950 every time i switch on my system. so next,

7. I uninstalled all ATI drivers while still using 7950. 

8. Restarted the system, with 5770 still attached. Now since the hdmi cable was plugged to 7950 and 5770 still on the board, bios somewhat accepted both the cards and let me through to windows !!! the problem here is that *bios needs my 5770*  and so it flew past bios and i landed directly onto the OS selection screen ( i use win 7,win 8 and Ubuntu ). 

9. Went inside windows and installed the latest drivers. 

10. Now my catalyst controller shows primary adapter as 7950 and disabled adapter as 5770.

To sum it up, I still need a latest bios update for my board, till that time i can keep using this AWESOME card. The 5770 is eating up extra power, i have to find a low performance, low power consumption old gen card to replace this. And to go inside bios i have to remove the 7950. (going into bios is definitely not a daily routine. so it shouldn't be a problem)

My cabinet is *packed* !! Need a bigger case which i will get in due course of time. For now the card is working just fine 


View attachment 10830

View attachment 10829

Thanks a lot guys for your help. But i do need suggestions for bios updated !!


----------

